# Ok lets take a poll...



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

If you had the money to do a swap, would you:
Swap out with a SR20DET?
Or a SR16VE?

Now both stock/stock.......And both cost same price lets say..Which one would you choose?

This is just for shits and giggles!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why didnt you make it a poll?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

lol oops.....hahaha....just trype your answer in!


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Well given those choices I would take the SR20DET...if you expanded the options a little to all the VE motors I would take a SR20VET or a SR20VE over the SR20DET...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sr20det

there's more after market parts for it then any other ve engine.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd go VE because it would lead to less parts breakage than a more powerful turbo engine and is less complicated too.In a Front Drive car, too much power becomes a handful and for all the money to get it going right you could just have gotten a Rear Driver and had less problems.Now if you are talking a Rear drive car like a S-10-S14 or ( My all time favorite!)a 510, I'd go either DET or VET since you could better utilize the power in one of those chassis.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

I would go DET, cheaper, easier to get parts for, and people know more about them and how to work on them!


----------



## saucemaxx (Jan 21, 2003)

DET Baby
Displacment
Boost
Oh yeah
Gime A DET
No SE-Riously Gime one
Damn


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

hahahah....thats another for the DET!!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sr20DE-T is the way I'm going.....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

SR20DET!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I would go for a VE, some SR20 bolt on fit in it i hear.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

mmmmmm....turbo....


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

hahahah.......HOMER!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sr20VE... THEN BOOST IT! (i know it hasnt been successfully done much however it CAN be done!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

well the option was for a sr20det, or a sr16ve....NOT sr20ve


----------



## rockfan05 (Mar 24, 2003)

de-t


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

det all they way


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

*SR20DET*

Drifting 4WD STYLES


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

DE-T

That's hopefully the way my next car is going to go.

'71-'72 Datsun 510 + S13 DE-T + S15 BB T28 + Kickass suspension... aww yeah...


----------

